# Tea Times Five



## Carter Johnson (10 Nov 2006)

Here, for all you tea drinkers, is a little baffler. I cut five postcard-sized pictures of colorful tea sets, ranging in pieces from 65 to 74. They are cut freehand along the lines of the images within each picture. But then....I mixed up all the pieces to form a 345-piece puzzle.

The wood is 5-ply poplar and it took a total of about six hours to cut. My wife has not put it together yet (she's always the first), but I thought 3 to 4 people (ideally 5) could have phun trying to isolate and assemble one tea set each.

The photos below have been sharpened and the back reversed to more readily identify the pieces.

As you know by now, I welcome comments and questions.

Carter


----------



## woodbloke (10 Nov 2006)

Fiendish.....I'm surprised and delighted tho' that someone on your side of the pond knows what a teapot is :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Nov 2006)

Very nice, Carter. Let's know how long it takes eventually to put together :wink: 

Cheers

Paul


----------

